# What Would Happen If I Blasted 5000iu of HCG?



## bigbenj (Apr 5, 2012)

Honestly, I'm just too lazy to order sterile vials and reconstitute and all that crap hahaha. What would happen if I just shot this whole amp?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't really know.. but it's not enough to OD on it.. so......


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 5, 2012)

probably not much... I would imagine your body can only process so much... the remainer would go to waste. Then again I have not idea... maybe you would grow an extra nut.


----------



## acemon (Apr 5, 2012)

MY buddy's wife shoots 10000iu at a time to make her egg drop. So, I think you would have your period.


----------



## gamma (Apr 5, 2012)

pics .................pin up and   keep us posted


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 5, 2012)

acemon said:


> MY buddy's wife shoots 10000iu at a time to make her egg drop. So, I think you would have your period.



bwahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 5, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Don't really know.. but it's not enough to OD on it.. so......


As long as I can't die, I'm game!


dieseljimmy said:


> probably not much... I would imagine your body can only process so much... the remainer would go to waste. Then again I have not idea... maybe you would grow an extra nut.


Would be awesome to have three nuts 


gamma said:


> pics .................pin up and keep us posted



I will personally send you the pics


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 5, 2012)

I think your nuts would fall to the floor!!


----------



## Coop817 (Apr 5, 2012)

you will grow a second set of nuts. we can call you "Four-Ball"  you can find HCG in the small vial (not amp) recon and store right in there...I shoot 2.5 ml bact water into the vial the HCG is already in...and stick in the fridge....doesnt help, cause it sounds like you have amps....


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah, I have an amp. Just wanted something for a kick start. I've never used hcg before.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 5, 2012)

mix it in an empty gear vial? It should still be sterile and I'm sure you have some around


----------



## Coop817 (Apr 5, 2012)

you never used it before? You're a beast..."a small ball beast"...but a beast all the same...   Does your recovery lag


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 5, 2012)

Just store it in a 3ml syringe brother

2.5ml of BAC and you've got 2000iu's per ML.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 5, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> mix it in an empty gear vial? It should still be sterile and I'm sure you have some around





Coop817 said:


> you never used it before? You're a beast..."a small ball beast"...but a beast all the same... Does your recovery lag


Last PCT I felt miserable. But, that's to be expected when you go from feeling a like a god to feeling like a regular man.


Pittsburgh63 said:


> Just store it in a 3ml syringe brother
> 
> 2.5ml of BAC and you've got 2000iu's per ML.


Yes!


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 5, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Just store it in a 3ml syringe brother
> 
> 2.5ml of BAC and you've got 2000iu's per ML.



^^great option!


----------



## KUVinny (Apr 5, 2012)

Just inject 1/2 cc directly into each nut. The localized swelling effect alone will really impress the ladies


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 5, 2012)

You'll have little big squirrel nuts...


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 5, 2012)

I love having small nuts makes my cock look like a baseball bat haha


----------



## independent (Apr 5, 2012)

Pin 250-500ius daily, minimal aromatization. Daily is the key.


----------



## juiceball44 (Apr 5, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Just store it in a 3ml syringe brother
> 
> 2.5ml of BAC and you've got 2000iu's per ML.



Came to post this...

You can pull out the plunger in an insulin syringe and squirt in what you want to shoot


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 5, 2012)

your balls would shrink...serious


----------



## spartan1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Just mix it with 1cc BAC water and then transfer it into slin pins at 1mcg and that should give you 10 pins with 500iu's per pin and then just do them EOD until they are gone. At least that's how my friend does it.


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 5, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> Just mix it with 1cc BAC water and then transfer it into slin pins at 1mcg and that should give you 10 pins with 500iu's per pin and then just do them EOD until they are gone. At least that's how my friend does it.



That's a great idea!


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 5, 2012)

I recon'd some hcg in a 5ml deca vial I had just finished, worked fine for me. I'm assuming you're smart enough to keep your vials sterile so they should be good to put anything you want in. Hell I reused that same vial just to have a small 5ml of test to bring with me on a trip, it was a tad cloudy but worked fine. Slin pin method would work too I guess this just seems easier to me


edit: before someone says it, yes I'm aware even very small amounts of deca are suppressive so that might not be great for someone blasting hcg before their pct, but I'm cruising and just wanted to see if it would make my nuts bigger. Now that I'm thinking about it that some guys don't have the luxury of cruising it might not be the best idea to have small amounts of gear (possibly really suppressive shit like tren/deca) in with your hcg. Wasn't it just like a single 50mg deca injection caused complete shutdown?


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 5, 2012)

All about hcg dosing
brief rundown....u wont die lol

http://www.elite-bodiez.com/forums/showthread.php?5684-HCG-Unraveled-Protect-The-(-Y-)


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 5, 2012)

what will happen is you'll be able to become a pornstar because your balls will be huge and you'll shoot huge loads


----------



## petey2005 (Apr 5, 2012)

I did that like 8 months ago for the same reason I don't think it do any good or bad.. Just nothing.


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 5, 2012)

I've done it. Your nuts get really full. You jack off a bunch of times and then they shrink back up.


----------



## petey2005 (Apr 5, 2012)

One time literally did that? From 5000iu? I swear I didn't notice a thing. Shit My nuts are probably just ruined and dont work anymore. Too much Tren and no pct a time a two I hope thats not the case..


----------



## Grozny (Apr 6, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Honestly, I'm just too lazy to order sterile vials and reconstitute and all that crap hahaha. What would happen if I just shot this whole amp?



With the quantity of hcg injected u can desensitizing the Leydig cells in the testes to LH if you use it too much though, which could interfere with recovery


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 6, 2012)

Grozny said:


> With the quantity of hcg injected u can desensitizing the Leydig cells in the testes to LH if you use it too much though, which could interfere with recovery



yeah thats what i thought, too much hcg and it has the oppositie effect, your balls would shrink even more and become shut down.


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 6, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> what will happen is you'll be able to become a pornstar because your balls will be huge and you'll shoot huge loads



Lol! So true!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 6, 2012)

Going to do 500iu ed.


----------



## manickanuck (Apr 6, 2012)

Just shoot it in your testicle and you will be fine


----------



## XYZ (Apr 6, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Just store it in a 3ml syringe brother
> 
> 2.5ml of BAC and you've got 2000iu's per ML.




Fu*k that!

I want you to do it!

The only thing it would do is make your balls throb (REALLY BAD) and increase your E2.  That's about it.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 6, 2012)

to that I say..... F*ck that!
I don't want bitch tits and nuts that feel like blue balls.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 6, 2012)

You could get gyno. I know a few people that never had gyno until they tried taking a massive dose of HCG at one time. Definitely not worth it. Just store it in a pin. Change the tip, or swab the tip after.


----------



## overburdened (Apr 6, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Honestly, I'm just too lazy to order sterile vials and reconstitute and all that crap hahaha. What would happen if I just shot this whole amp?


Bro, you can reconstitute and pull each dose into slin pins, keep them in the fridge and use it a dose at a time.... but in all reality, you would probably have no issues with pinning 5000iu at once, other than , if you do it long term you will desensitize leydig cells to lh, you essentially wasted a good portion of the 5000iu..... and your nuts will be so damn swollen the next day it may be painful walking....


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 6, 2012)

yep you'd be wasting alot and probably have very high E2


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 6, 2012)

5000 IU is prescribed by doctors regularly. How it would affect your particular case, I have no idea.



> *Novarel Dosage and Administration*
> 
> (Intramuscular Use Only): The dosage regimen employed in any particular case will depend upon the indication for use, the age and weight of the patient, and the physician’s preference. The following regimens have been advocated by various authorities.Prepubertal cryptorchidism not due to anatomical obstruction:(1) 4,000 USP Units three times weekly for three weeks.(2) 5,000 USP Units every second day for four injections.(3) 15 injections of 500 to 1,000 USP Units over a period of six weeks.(4) 500 USP Units three times weekly for four to six weeks. If this course of treatment is not successful, another is begun one month later, giving 1,000 USP Units per injection.Selected cases of hypogonadotropic hypogonadism in males:(1) 500 to 1,000 USP Units three times a week for three weeks, followed by the same dose twice a week for three weeks.(2) 4,000 USP Units three times weekly for six to nine months, following which the dosage may be reduced to 2,000 USP Units three times weekly for an additional three months.Induction of ovulation and pregnancy in the anovulatory, infertile woman in whom the cause of anovulation is secondary and not due to primary ovarian failure and who has been appropriately pre-treated with human menotropins (See prescribing information for menotropins for dosage and administration for that drug product).5,000 to 10,000 USP Units one day following the last dose of menotropins. (A dosage of 10,000 USP Units is recommended in the labeling for menotropins).Parenteral drug products should be inspected visually for particulate matter and discoloration prior to administration, whenever solution and container permit.​



Novarel Official FDA information, side effects and uses.


----------

